# Crazy cage?



## Meller (Jul 29, 2015)

Hellow everyone! 
First of all, sorry for my horrible english 
Im an architect student, and want to do something difrently, first i designed a cage for Degu´s, but it turned out it may not possible to ceep degu´s inside it cause they are some good jumpers.... So i was wondering if i may could put in hedghodges ore mice, and was actually thinking of like 1 African Tristram hedgehog and a couple of zebramice, maybe 2-3.
now to the crazy part im starting this treath for.
Im not so happy about the normal cages, I want something that looks more atraktiv and a main feature in my apartment (im an architect student so i getting a crazy idea now and then)
So the main idear is to make my own light weight stones so i can hang them on glass, wich will alowe me only to use these and glass for my setup, how im thinking of making the stones can be seen here:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y3cWOkf ... picalTaffy

So the next thing is that i want a open setup, so the animals getting fresh air all the time, and i just can reach in and pick them up. this lead me to a question, how big glass wall do I need to prevent them getting out? I have made a model where there is at least 30 cm from everywhere there is any think the mice can stand on, don´t know if thats enough :-S

Well now to my drawing, it´s not that detail i just made a fast one, all the grey thing surfaces will be stone made like in the video above, that blue clearish this is ofc glass, and the sand color vould be dirt/sand they can dig in, i might going to do those area bigger, but it´s only a consept drawing for now  i also need to add some stairs, ropes, sticks and so on 
The main size of the 1x1,5 meters, and almost 1,5 meters high. Im planing doing like 3-5 big caves with some sawdust or hay, alle in all it will hopefull give over 2,5 squaer meters surface area.


----------



## GitaBooks (Aug 31, 2015)

Looks awesome!

Hedgehogs don't do the best in cages that involve a lot of climbing, so a good choice would be some sort of mouse or hamster. Gerbils and jirds can jump too well.

A mouse can jump as high as a foot, so the wall should be at least a foot and a half above any furniture in the enclosure. There should be some hay for nesting, wood to chew on, a water dish that can't spill, and the rock surfaces should be easy to grip but not abrasive on the feet.

If you have no other pets, then an open top could work. Again, mice can get pretty clever in escapes, so a hamster may be a better choice for a cage without a wire top. Dwarf Hamsters can be kept in pairs or small groups, at least certain types of them, and would love a large enclosure. Just make sure there are plenty of hiding places, as they are nocturnal and will went to sleep during the day.

I hope this helps. : )


----------

